# Internal cab lights not working on B544



## Mike_Luetchford (Dec 15, 2015)

The two internal cab lights on my B544, which are rocker type lights built into the sides of the bed and are wired in with the small strip light above the bed, are not working. I suspect a fuse has blown and the wiring diagram I have shows the three lights wired together with a fuse in the line. But I have not managed to locate the fuse. Anyone know where it is?

Thanks


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi, What year is your Hymer?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Quote "Anyone know where it is?"


Anyone know where he is?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Greenwich


----------



## Mike_Luetchford (Dec 15, 2015)

Sorry, been in Australia for a few weeks. I have a 1998 B544.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

The fuses will be in the front section of the side cupboard above gas locker, that cupboard has a false bottom with the EBL underneath and the fuses are on that.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I believe that the fuse for these lights is fed from the vehicle side and not from the habitation fuses. On my older RHD Hymer the vehicle fuses were in the "glove compartment",
in front of the passengers seat.


----------



## Mike_Luetchford (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Checked all fuses in the glove compartment, and they are OK, and checked all fuses on the EBL too. So I guess there must be a wiring problem. I'll have to trace the wiring through, ugh!!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Check the wire that feed to the lights. Likely to be behind the fabric "skirt" that drops down with the bed, on the left hand side. There will be a plastic horizontal trunking above the door (assuming you have a door), the cables could be jointed in the trunking. If so, check to see if power coming to that location. It could be that the wires have been damaged by the scissor action of the drop down bed mechanism down stream of the connection. Easy to check out. You may have to remove some trim, but will only be a few screws with plastic caps over.

DavidL


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Mike?, did the lights work before you noticed that there was a fault? Have you found the fuse that supplies the voltage to the lights? Have you tested the fuse or did it just look OK? Wires very seldom break in the loom, the fault will very often be at the switch or where there is another joint i.e. spade terminals or other connector. Last but by no means least has the wiring been tampered with or is it genuine factory wired? Are you proficient in electrical fault finding?

Sorry for all the questions but it is good to know a little about the skills of the person who we are dealing with.


----------

